# short lengths through thicknesser



## devonwoody (17 Aug 2008)

Sometimes in box making I have needed to replace a piece of timber but it is rather short to pass through the thicknesser, (my manual states 10" lengths ) so I have seen this tip mentioned on a video.
Attach battens to each side of short piece so that there is enough length to work through the machine.


----------



## jasonB (17 Aug 2008)

Another option is to double sided tape it to a board with a bit of similar thickness scrap wood infront & behind, handy if its a wide board and you don't have the width for battens. Shallow cuts only though :!: 

Jason


----------



## Digit (17 Aug 2008)

I use Jason's method.

Roy.


----------



## dsquire (3 Sep 2008)

devonwoody":32hu81y9 said:


> Sometimes in box making I have needed to replace a piece of timber but it is rather short to pass through the thicknesser, (my manual states 10" lengths ) so I have seen this tip mentioned on a video.
> Attach battens to each side of short piece so that there is enough length to work through the machine.



devonwoody

What I usually do is to allways have a few extra pieces of scrap that I put through the planer before and after my good pieces. Just be sure that all pieces are tight together when going through the planer. Sometimes you might want more extra pieces depending on what you are making. The extra pieces will come in handy when you are setting up the diferent machining operations on the saw, router, drill press etc.

If you are planing many pieces of longer narrow pieces, place seveal pieces side by side but stagger the ends and this will help to keep sniping to a minimum.

Cheers

Don


----------



## devonwoody (4 Sep 2008)

Thanks Don for the extra ideas, although I do have rather a lot of scrap/offcuts pieces already lying around  . The offcut box just seems to grow and grow. I reckon I have at least six boxes of scrap, might put them up on Ebay.


----------

